# Local Bitters



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 12, 2013)

[attachment=2013-11-12 15-47-27.119.jpg] I scored this watertown bitters with orig. paper labels.


----------



## reach44 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice looking bottle and label.  Did you get a  good deal?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2013)

Now we know where all of the bottle people have gone [] Nice *


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think it was a good deal ty, lol Rick.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 12, 2013)

Dang, Gordon, the goods keep rolling in. Scott


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 12, 2013)

I missed out on two stoneware crocks from here , I didnt want to spend $1,750.00 they wanted , but im happy with this bitters ty Scott.


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2013)

Killer find Gordon, good for you...


----------



## botlguy (Nov 12, 2013)

I as wondering if you were going for that one Gordon. I watched it but really didn't have a strong interest in acquiring it for my friend. I'm sincerely glad YOU got it.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks guys , i'm pretty sure it is a rare bottle.Ive never seen another.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2013)

Excellent find, Gordon! That's a handsome bitters. How tall is it? "C. F. Greene, as president, andChas. Tuttle, as secretary, have organizedthe Lupuline Bitters Co., and have com-menaced the manufacture of those bittersin A. Ethridge's brick block, on Washing-ton Street." Rome Citizen, 1883 http://fultonhistory.com/Newspapers%20Disk3/Rome%20NY%20%20Roman%20Citizen/Rome%20NY%20Roman%20Citizen%201883%20-%201885%20Grayscale.pdf/Rome%20NY%20Roman%20Citizen%201883%20-%201885%20Grayscale%20-%200003.pdf


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 13, 2013)

TY SURF. 9.6"[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 19, 2013)

So come to find out this is an unlisted in the bitters book , im very blessed.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 20, 2013)

Ferdinand Meyers site www.peachridge glass has an article on your bitters, at least it is about a Lupuline bitters


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes Andy we have been in contact. []


----------



## deenodean (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice score Gorden...[]


----------

